
Ask HN: What Makes an Ordinary Programmer a Great Programmer? - acidfreaks
Anyone can learn and write to code but I want to become a GREAT programmer. I want to be good at problem solving. What recommendations do you have for anyone who wants to become a GREAT Programmer. I&#x27;m looking for some advice from like minded people here. I honestly love the hacker news community. Looking forward to hear from you guys. cheers
======
TheAndruu
Understand the true problems that need to be solved.

Often these have nothing to do with written requirements. It may manifest
itself in the system's design, or in what you need to do to fight for time to
work on a given area with management. If you're self-employed it may be to
understand your customer's true needs, separate from what they think they
want.

Writing code is straightforward... it's a skill that can be learned by anyone
given enough effort and time. To get to that next level, you gotta learn the
real issues that need solving.

That's what makes the great ones stand out.

------
PaulHoule
Working on high value products. It doesn't matter how hard or how smart you
work if you work on something that has no impact.

